# Icône son grisée parfois au démarrage...?



## magzana (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Du jour au lendemain, l'icône du son de mon Macbook s'est mise à se griser parfois lorsque je le démarre. J'ai essayé de le redémarrer et là, ça fonctionne parfois mais pas tout le temps. Là, je l'ai redémarré il y a 5 minutes et une minute après, malgré l'apparition de l'icône en mode "normal", celle-ci a clignoté une fois puis s'est à nouveau grisée.
Je suis allée consulter les paramètres, etc... et tout est OK. En plus, je ne peux rien sélectionner dans la "sortie" audio car le volume lui aussi est grisé. C'est bizarre....
Dernier détail : après avoir parcouru plusieurs forums où des gens étaient dans le même cas que moi, je n'ai rien trouvé car pour eux, le voyant rouge était allumé au fond de la prise du son mais pas moi !!!!

Auriez-vous une petite idée de ce qu'il se passe ?

Merci d'avance,

Magzana

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h13 ----------

Une précision : je viens de faire "suspendre l'activité" dans le menu Pomme et là, l'icône est revenue en noir. 

Mais pourquoi de temps en temps, ça me fait ça ?


----------



## thomas54_028 (13 Août 2011)

Je me permets de remonter le topic car j'ai exactement le même problème 
L'icône de son dans la barre de menu est grisé, les touches de volumes sont inactives. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé est d'insérer un jack dans la prise casque, et de le débrancher, parfois ça remarche. Mais je n'en ai pas toujours un sur moi, alors si quelqu'un avait une solution plus "conventionnelle" je suis preneur


----------



## pinkipou (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour, avez vous installé des logiciels audio sur vos Macbook, comme audacity, ou spindoctor livré avec le logiciel de gravure Toast, ou autres ?
Leur installation peut parfois provoquer ce genre de problème.
Avez-vous réparé les autorisations et fait un reset pram (http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR) ?

Dans les préférences système, rubrique son puis périphériques de sortie audio vous avez quoi ?
Si c'est pas logiciel c'est matériel, et si Mac os X ne détecte pas de carte son, l'icône son est grisée.
Pour en être sur, installer OS X sur un disque dur externe, et si c'est toujours pareil, c'est matériel !


----------

